# only to discover



## catherineosb

Buon giorno a tutti!

     Come si dice in italiano, "I dipped my hand into the lower pool to feel the strange green algae, only to discover that each circle head a single newt's egg."?

     Si trova nel brano mensile che la Badessa scrive per il nostro sito internet.  E' sempre pienco di osservazioni sulla natura e questa volta sta descrivendo una camminata breve nel giardino.  La frase seguente dice: "If they all survive, our garden will be filled with newts in every crevice!"


I mio tentativo: "Misi la mano nello stagno inferiore palpare le alge verdi straordinarie, solo per scoprire che ogni tondo contenne un singolo uovo di tritone."  Va bene cosi' ?  Teme che "solo per..." e' quasi troppo facile!

Grazie in anticipo!
catherineosb.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Secondo me la traduzione va bene, magari potrebbe essere un pochino rivista dicendo, ad es., "Infilai (o immersi) la mano nello stagno più in basso per tastare le strane alghe verdi, ma scoprii solo che in ogni cerchio c'era un unico uovo di tritone" (penso che "head" non c'entri nella frase ma sia un typo per "had"). Per la frase che segue hai per caso bisogno di aiuto?


----------



## Thime

Io direi:
"Immersi la mia mano nello stagno più basso per toccare le strane alghe verdi, e scoprii semplicemente che ogni cerchio conteneva un unico uovo  di tritone."


----------



## Matrap

Ciao 

Avete tradotto "lower pool" con "stagno più in basso" o "stagno più basso" ma non mi convince. Non è che magari significa "stagno meno profondo"?


----------



## yankeedoodle

Salve Matrap ,
io avevo inteso "lower" come aggettivo supponendo che ce ne fosse un "higher", visto che catherine ha tradotto "inferiore", ma forse hai ragione tu.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao yankeedoodle

In effetti non avevo pensato a questa possibilità (del doppio stagno), potresti benissimo aver ragione tu.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Già, a meno che non ce ne sia un "lower" e un "deeper", in questo caso il nostro sarebbe il "meno profondo" (dove poter immergere una mano). Solo catherine e la sua Badessa possono saperlo...!


----------



## mylla

per "only to discover", direi "*e con mia (grande) sorpresa*..." ("ma scoprii solo" mi sembra proprio sbagliato!)
Saluti a voi tutte e ai vostri mici!


----------



## Zoomorphic

[per "only to discover", direi "e con mia (grande) sorpresa..." ("ma scoprii solo" mi sembra proprio sbagliato]

Io non sono d'accordo, non lo trovo sbagliato. Mi pare, comunque, che la traduzione più semplice e felice sia proprio quella proposta da Catherineosb: only to discover =solo per scoprire.
Non è troppo facile! Ogni tanto succede che la via più semlice sia quella giusta!


----------



## CPA

Concordo con "solo per scoprire", e anche con l'ipotesi dello stagno sottostante.


----------



## mylla

"only to discover" esprime sorpresa, come spiegato anche qui, secondo post, e quell'"only" non va preso alla lettera, soprattutto non con un "ma" davanti, che da un senso di "riduzione" delle opzioni, cioè in italiano significa che immerse la mano già con l'idea di scoprire non si sa cosa ma che scoprì solo quello rispetto a una serie di ipotesi formulate in precedenza (tra l'altro il "ma" esprime un pizzico di delusione) "Only to discover" invece mi sembra di aver capito che implica casualità della scoperta, qualcosa di inaspettato, quando non ci aspettavamo nessuna conseguenza dal gesto.


----------



## catherineosb

yankeedoodle said:


> Secondo me la traduzione va bene, magari potrebbe essere un pochino rivista dicendo, ad es., "Infilai (o immersi) la mano nello stagno più in basso per tastare le strane alghe verdi, ma scoprii solo che in ogni cerchio c'era un unico uovo di tritone" (penso che "head" non c'entri nella frase ma sia un typo per "had"). Per la frase che segue hai per caso bisogno di aiuto?


Grazie, yankeedoodle, mi piace "Infilai e l'adottero'.  Davvero "head" e' un tipo per "had" ed e' utile sapere che "scoprii solo" e' possibile.
  Avevo deciso di tradurre la frase seguente approssimativamente con "il giardino sara' colmato di tritone", essendo venuto a sapere, nel passato, che M. Paula non esige che ogni parola sia tradotta esattamente.

Catherine.

Grazie, mylla - non ho interamente capito tutto, ma sul punto finale, hai davvero ragione - non aspettava affatto le uova di tritone!

Catherine.

Grazie, Thime!
Catherine.



Matrap said:


> Ciao
> 
> Avete tradotto "lower pool" con "stagno più in basso" o "stagno più basso" ma non mi convince. Non è che magari significa "stagno meno profondo"?


Grazie, Matrap - ci sono due stagni, quel superiore rettangolare, quell'inferiore un tondo irregolare.
Catherine.



Molte grazie!
Catherine.


----------



## mylla

Hai ragione, cerco di spiegarmi meglio. Intendevo dire che se usi "ma scoprii solo" implichi che il gesto di accarezzare/tastare le alghe aveva uno scopo già in partenza, quello di scoprire come erano fatte o cosa nascondevano, come se sapessi già più o meno cosa aspettarti e soprattutto sottolinea il fatto che già volessi appurare qualcosa, e che la presenza delle uova è una delle cose che avevi già ipotizzato ma non quella che ritenevi più probabile o desiderabile. Insomma, quel gesto non è fine a stesso e la scoperta non è casuale.
Può anche darsi che la Badessa abbia voluto dire proprio questo, e in tal caso va bene, ma io ho sempre trovato "only to discover" in contesti del tutto inaspettati, ad esempio qua: in "Woman AWAKES FROM COMA Only To Discover…She’s 4 MONTHS PREGNANT" è evidente che non si è risvegliata dal coma "_allo scopo di_ scoprire qualcosa, tra cui il fatto di essere incinta".


----------



## yankeedoodle

Sono io che ringrazio te per l'apprezzamento. La seconda frase io la tradurrei più o meno così: "Se sopravviveranno tutti, avremo un giardino pieno di tritoni in ogni fessura del terreno!".
Ciao catherine, alla prossima!


----------



## Odysseus54

mylla said:


> Hai ragione, cerco di spiegarmi meglio. Intendevo dire che se usi "ma scoprii solo" implichi che il gesto di accarezzare/tastare le alghe aveva uno scopo già in partenza, quello di scoprire come erano fatte o cosa nascondevano, come se sapessi già più o meno cosa aspettarti e soprattutto sottolinea il fatto che già volessi appurare qualcosa, e che la presenza delle uova è una delle cose che avevi già ipotizzato ma non quella che ritenevi più probabile o desiderabile. Insomma, quel gesto non è fine a stesso e la scoperta non è casuale.
> Può anche darsi che la Badessa abbia voluto dire proprio questo, e in tal caso va bene, ma io ho sempre trovato "only to discover" in contesti del tutto inaspettati, ad esempio qua: in "Woman AWAKES FROM COMA Only To Discover…She’s 4 MONTHS PREGNANT" è evidente che non si è risvegliata dal coma "_allo scopo di_ scoprire qualcosa, tra cui il fatto di essere incinta".



Sono d'accordo.  "Only to" qui non ha il significato di indicare una finalita' esclusiva , ma e' una sottolineatura, un'enfatizzazione, magari con significato avversativo ( non in questo caso ).

Non mi risulta che in italiano "solo per" abbia lo stesso significato - dato pero' che i calchi dall'inglese aumentano a vista d'occhio, non mi sorprenderei se questo fosse gia' stato ricevuto e sdoganato.

"Ma scoprii solo" non puo' nemmeno essere un calco.


----------



## Matrap

Odysseus54 said:


> Sono d'accordo.  "Only to" qui non ha il significato di indicare una finalita' esclusiva , ma e' una sottolineatura, un'enfatizzazione, magari con significato avversativo ( non in questo caso ).
> 
> Non mi risulta che in italiano "solo per" abbia lo stesso significato - dato pero' che i calchi dall'inglese aumentano a vista d'occhio, non mi sorprenderei se questo fosse gia' stato ricevuto e sdoganato.
> 
> 
> "Ma scoprii solo" non puo' nemmeno essere un calco.



"Finendo con lo scoprire che"...?


----------



## yankeedoodle

Oppure:
"Per poi scoprire che" (poi nel senso dopo aver immerso la mano la Badessa ha trovato le uova dei tritoni).


----------



## King Crimson

Matrap said:


> "Finendo con lo scoprire che"...?



Voto per questa (o anche, "finendo per scoprire che..."). Mi sembra la più naturale e, al tempo stesso, fedele all'originale.


----------



## catherineosb

mylla said:


> Hai ragione, cerco di spiegarmi meglio. Intendevo dire che se usi "ma scoprii solo" implichi che il gesto di accarezzare/tastare le alghe aveva uno scopo già in partenza, quello di scoprire come erano fatte o cosa nascondevano, come se sapessi già più o meno cosa aspettarti e soprattutto sottolinea il fatto che già volessi appurare qualcosa, e che la presenza delle uova è una delle cose che avevi già ipotizzato ma non quella che ritenevi più probabile o desiderabile. Insomma, quel gesto non è fine a stesso e la scoperta non è casuale.
> Può anche darsi che la Badessa abbia voluto dire proprio questo, e in tal caso va bene, ma io ho sempre trovato "only to discover" in contesti del tutto inaspettati, ad esempio qua: in "Woman AWAKES FROM COMA Only To Discover…She’s 4 MONTHS PREGNANT" è evidente che non si è risvegliata dal coma "_allo scopo di_ scoprire qualcosa, tra cui il fatto di essere incinta".


     Molte grazie per la spiegazione - nel frattempo, a causa dei suggerimenti fatti, ho coretto il mio testo a "con la mia grande sorpresa."  Penso che non aveva aspettata di trovare piu' che le alge verde.
Catherine.


----------



## catherineosb

Credo che questa versione corrisponde meglio con il pensiero della Badessa - molte grazie!
Catherine.


----------



## catherineosb

Molte grazie!

Catherine.


----------



## mylla

catherineosb said:


> Molte grazie per la spiegazione - nel frattempo, a causa dei suggerimenti fatti, ho corretto il mio testo modificandolo in "con mia grande sorpresa."  Penso che si aspettasse di trovare solo le alghe verdi.
> Catherine.



"con mia grande sorpresa" (senza "la")
(correggo solo perché apprezzo quando i madrelingua lo fanno con me, così imparo altre cose!)


----------



## yankeedoodle

Ciao catherine, scusa se ti correggo, ma in italiano corretto si dice "con mia grande sorpresa". ciao!


----------



## Zoomorphic

Con mia grande sorpresa (senza l'articolo) .


----------



## chipulukusu

Senza voler dire quale sia la miglior traduzione, io mi iscrivo al partito di quelli che pensano che _solo per scoprire che_ sia una traduzione più che accettabile e comprensibile e che ha il pregio di alleggerire la frase. Anche se è un calco dall'inglese mi sembra sicuramente meglio di tanti altri e personalmente non vedrei motivo per non adottarlo. Tanto che io che ho sempre mischiato e usato le due lingue spesso con scarsa consapevolezza, in questo caso non avrei saputo dire chi avesse preso da chi...


----------



## mylla

invece a me una formulazione senza un verbo sembra molto più agile! de gustibus... E poi "solo per" alle mie orecchie indica una finalità e non dà il senso di una piacevole scoperta.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Cara mylla, ho letto l'articolo della donna uscita dal coma e inconsapevole di essere al 4° mese di gravidanza. Il titolo io l'avrei tradotto: "Esce dal coma (...) per poi scoprire di essere incinta".


----------



## mylla

per l'articolo è perfetta yankeedoodle! ma secondo me non si adatta benissimo al contesto di catherine (ho messo il link solo come esempio estremo per far capire che non indica un fine)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Cosa ne dite di usare "cerchietti" o "pallini" per "circles"? Uova di tritone  
Una domanda anche per te, Catherine , avete due veri stagni al convento o si tratta di vasche per pesci?  

I dipped my hand into thelower _pool _to feel the strange green algae, only to discover that each _circle_ head a single newt's egg.

Grazie, ciao!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Ciao Anja.Ann, allora mi vengono in mente anche "corona" e "ghirlanda"....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Yankee  

Scusami, ma non ho capito: le uova di tritone non mi ricordano né una ghirlanda né una corona.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Anja, il mio ragionamento si basava sul fatto che i "circles" erano costituiti dalle strane alghe verdi, ma forse sbaglio. Aiutaci, catherine!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, ecco! Infatti! Al contrario, io pensavo che la madre superiora avesse notato quegli strani pallini verdi e, pensando fossero strane alghe, avesse immerso la mano nell'acqua della vasca per toccarle ... per poi scoprire che, in realtà, si trattava di uova di tritone!  

Catherine, help!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Bene, allora si potrebbe riformulare la frase. _"Immersi la mano nell'acqua della vasca inferiore per tastare le strane alghe verdi, per poi scoprire che (o "con mia grande sorpresa scoprii che") erano bolle di melma e in ognuna c'era un uovo di tritone".
_Comunque aspettiamo un input da catherine, se segue ancora questa discussione....


----------



## catherineosb

yankeedoodle said:


> Ciao catherine, scusa se ti correggo, ma in italiano corretto si dice "con mia grande sorpresa". ciao!


Ahime' - lo fatto di nuovo!  Grazie, yankeedoodle - quando scrivo a macchina in fretta' quasi sempre faccio dei typos, o per omissione o per commissione!
Catherine.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Buongiorno, catherine! Hai avuto modo di leggere i nostri dubbi su "stagno" o "vasca" e la possibile traduzione di "cerchi" con "cerchietti", "pallini" o "bolle"? O hai già finito la traduzione?


----------



## mylla

"Immersi la mano nella vasca/fontana/stagno inferiore, attratta da quelle strane alghe verdi e, meraviglia, ogni pallino altro non era che un uovo di tritone!" Mi sembra scorrevole, così.
Ho letto che le uova vengono fissate alle foglie delle piante acquatiche, un giro su google immagini rende l'idea!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Ho visto le immagini anch'io, nel frattempo, e non posso che essere d'accordo con te,
mylla.


----------



## catherineosb

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Cosa ne dite di usare "cerchietti" o "pallini" per "circles"? Uova di tritone
> Una domanda anche per te, Catherine , avete due veri stagni al convento o si tratta di vasche per pesci?
> Ciao, Anja.ann, finora non sapevo la parola "vasca" - in inglese riferiamo, al monasterio,
> a "ponds" e, nel tradurre per la Badessa ho sempre scritto "stagni" con la sua approbazione (se soltanto avessimo una vasca per nuotare!!)
> Catherine.
> 
> I dipped my hand into thelower _pool _to feel the strange green algae, only to discover that each _circle_ head a single newt's egg.
> 
> Grazie, ciao!


----------



## catherineosb

yankeedoodle said:


> Buongiorno, catherine! Hai avuto modo di leggere i nostri dubbi su "stagno" o "vasca" e la possibile traduzione di "cerchi" con "cerchietti", "pallini" o "bolle"? O hai già finito la traduzione?


Molte grazie a te e voi tutti per tanti suggerimenti!  Infatti il mio dizionario, Cassell's, propone "tondo" e non ho avuto finora bisogno di ricercare a piu' lontano.  
Forse contengono "cerchietto or "pallino" nella parte italiano-inglese che leggo meno spesso.  Infatti terminai la traduzione ieri e la inviai per e-mail. 

Catheirne.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi, Catherine  
Scusami, non ho capito: avete dei laghetti quindi (stagni)? 

Mylla e Yankee 
Ho postato anch'io l'immagine delle uova di tritone ...  da lì i "cerchietti" e "pallini" che suggerivo.

Mi piace l'ultima versione di Mylla, ma "altro non era che" mi pare esprima delusione, sbaglio? 

"Ho affondato la mano nella vasca/fontana/stagno inferiore, attratta da quelle strane alghe verdi e ... meraviglia! Ho scoperto che ogni pallino era un uovo di tritone!"


----------



## mylla

Secondo me "altro/i non era" serve per enfatizzare una scoperta, e di per sé non è ne positivo né negativo, ad es. qui si scopre che un'anonima mummia "altri non era" che il figlio di un visir, e poi mi sembra che quel "meraviglia" di poco prima fughi ogni dubbio! Comunque se non ti convince suggerisco anche "era niente meno che un uovo di tritone".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mylla, sicuramente, questione di gusti personali. Non parlo né di positività né di negatività, trovo, semplicemente, che "altro non era che" in questa frase, abbinato a "meraviglia" non sia la scelta migliore. Lascerei la traduzione così com'è, senza aggiungere né "altro non era che" né "era niente meno che".


----------



## catherineosb

Anja.Ann said:


> Hi, Catherine
> Scusami, non ho capito: avete dei laghetti quindi (stagni)?
> 
> Mylla e Yankee
> Ho postato anch'io l'immagine delle uova di tritone ...  da lì i "cerchietti" e "pallini" che suggerivo.
> 
> Mi piace l'ultima versione di Mylla, ma "altro non era che" mi pare esprima delusione, sbaglio?
> 
> "Ho affondato la mano nella vasca/fontana/stagno inferiore, attratta da quelle strane alghe verdi e ... meraviglia! Ho scoperto che ogni pallino era un uovo di tritone!"



Grazie, Anja.Ann, trovo molto bello il tuo suggerimento  e l'ho scritto affine di rammegliorare la mia versione.
Catherine.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Troppo gentile, Catherine. Grazie mille


----------



## Odysseus54

Il mio tentativo : " Ho immerso la mano nell'acqua del laghetto piu' basso per toccare quelle strane alghe, e mi sono trovata a scoprire che in ognuno di quei cerchi c'era un uovo di tritone "


----------



## catherineosb

Molte grazie, Odysseus54!  :-D
     Solo colmata dall'interesse che la mia chiesta ha suscitato - fino a 46 posts!
Ho fatto una nota.
Catherine.


----------

